
Airbnb Claims Its AI Can Predict Whether Guests Are Psychopaths - cgtyoder
https://futurism.com/the-byte/airbnb-ai-predict-psychopaths
======
Jamwinner
Companies making psychological judgemenents and discriminating based on them
based on percieved medical issues? Last I heard that is frowned upon, and
illegal.

